# ResultSet in Streams



## fuexli (19. Feb 2004)

Hello!

Kann mir einer sagen, mit welchen Streams ich ein ResultSet von einem Server zum Client bringe??
Ist wahrscheinlich pippifax, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin...

Danke für jede Hilfe!!


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2004)

Blöde Frage: Wofür brauchst du das?

Wenn ich schon eine Client-/Server-Architektur habe, würde ich den Client unabhängig von irgendwelchem Datenbank-Kram machen. Der Server sollte sich um die mundgerechte Datenaufbereitung für den Client kümmern und an Datenaustauschmöglichkeiten gibt es da reichlich.. RMI, CORBA, selbstgeschriebene Sachen mit/ohne XML, ..


----------



## fuexli (19. Feb 2004)

ja das stimmt ja schon, aber es muss halt auch noch ein bild mit, und drum ists einfacher, wenn ich das ganze resultset zurückschicke und auf dem client auseinandernehm...


----------



## nekton (19. Feb 2004)

quasi geht es immernoch irgendwie um den thread von gestern, oder?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_2586.html


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2004)

Nimm RMI und fertig.


----------



## fuexli (19. Feb 2004)

nee, RMI darf ich nicht nehmen - ist vorgabe das mit TCP zu machen...


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2004)

RMI basiert auch auf TCP/IP 

Ein ResultSet kannst du nicht verschiffen, weil es nicht serialisierbar ist. Kann es auch nicht, weil es nicht wirklich die Daten enthält, sondern den Datenbankcursor steuert. Und da next(), previous(), etc. den Status des RS ändern, würde eine Serialisierung auch keinen Sinn machen - man hätte höchstens mal eine Datenreihe serialisiert.

Speichere deine Daten in einem Collection-Objekt und schieb sie übers Netz.


----------



## fuexli (19. Feb 2004)

ou shit... danke für den hinweis... 
ists richtig, dass ich jetzt eine neue klasse die mir ein objekt aus dem resultset macht, und ich dieses dann verschicken kann oder?


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2004)

Verschiffen kannst du alle Objekte die serialisierbar sind.

http://www.mycore.de/library/go-to-java-2/html/k100255.html
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...a120012256PersistenteObjekteundSerialisierung


----------

